# Motobecane Cafe Century



## eastonguitarist (Jun 8, 2015)

Tell me what you think of the Cafe Century. I am torn between a vintage road bike, standard road bike, or a flat bar road bike like the Cafe Century.

Ill use mostly for riding around Central Park and streets of NYC but want something that gives me the option of longer weekend rides.

I have the opportunity to pick up a used '14 Cafe Century for about $500.


----------

